# bios danneggiato !! cosa puo fare linux ?

## orionx77

Ciao a tutti !

mi trovo alle prese con un pc PIII con un il bios danneggiato la causa al momento mi e sconosciuta, comunque l'errore e' il seguente 

BIOS ROM checksum error

Detecting floppy drive A media System Halt

ed ecco il significato !

I programmi del BIOS Sono rovinati  	BIOS guasto Sostituire il BIOS se è possibile, altrimenti sost. SK.madre

quando parte trova solo il floppy e chiede di inserire un disco di avvio . ho provato con un vecchio floppy di avvio di win 98 , parte poi sono riuscito a far partire il programmino per installare il bios e fortunatamente ho trovato anche il bio corretto !

pero' al momento dell'installazione dopo poco tempo mi dice che non c'e' abbastanza memoria per eseguire l'oprerazione. 

durante il caricameto dice che non puo caricare la memoria e che usa solo quella di base, quindi 512 ! 

prima di smontare il chip e mandarlo in riparazione vorrei fare qualche altro tentativo.

premetto che non ho modo di fare un disco di avvio con windows. 

cosa posso fare sotto linux ??

----------

## gutter

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa posso fare sotto linux ??

 

Credo nulla dal momento che tutti i programmi che servono per flashare i BIOS sono per DOS.

----------

## mrfree

Bhe visto che tanto il BIOS è già "tritato" puoi provare con 

http://www.freedos.org

----------

## diego_82

Hai provato a cancellare semplicemente il bios???

----------

## gutter

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Hai provato a cancellare semplicemente il bios???

 

Ovvero?

----------

## Dun

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti !
> 
> mi trovo alle prese con un pc PIII con un il bios danneggiato la causa al momento mi e sconosciuta, comunque l'errore e' il seguente 
> 
> BIOS ROM checksum error
> ...

 

Se ben ricordo il problema deriva dal fatto che il floppy di win98 carica tantissima roba. Prova a creare un floppy bootable minimale...(da win98 era possibile formattare e renderlo avviabile attraverso l'utility...se ben ricordo ci copiava solo 2 file....).

----------

## flocchini

su http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm c'e' una sezione che sembra faccia al caso tuo, ci sono floppy di boot apposta per operazioni di flash... Good luck   :Wink: 

PS un saluto a tutti... lurko sempre, ma il tempo ultimamente e' davvero poco   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## diego_82

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   Hai provato a cancellare semplicemente il bios??? 
> 
> Ovvero?

 

Shortare il clear cmos?

Togliere la batteria tampone?

----------

## gutter

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Shortare il clear cmos?
> 
> Togliere la batteria tampone?

 

Il problema non è il CMOS ma la EEPROM che contiene il BIOS. Quindi questa soluzione servirebbe a poco.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   
> 
> Shortare il clear cmos?
> 
> Togliere la batteria tampone? 
> ...

 

Sarebbe comuqnue la prima cosa da fare... anche se apparentemente inutie in questo caso  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

provare non nuoce di certo   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe comuqnue la prima cosa da fare... anche se apparentemente inutie in questo caso 

 

Provare non nuocerebbe ma come detto il problema è in un pezzo di silicio diverso  :Wink: 

----------

